# R2O Aquariums - 2nd Anniversary SUPER SALE!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R20 2 year Anniversary 30 percent off super sale!!!

2 years went by fast and I appreciate all the support everyone has given me with this new venture.

250 corals!!! arriving Friday night for sale Saturday Nov. 1, 11AM. All corals will be 30 percent off my regular always amazing prices. Free food, Free drink, lots of fun times.

CLOSED ALL DAY FRIDAY October 31st TO PREPARE THE STORE FOR THE BIG EVENT!!!

This shipment is going to be unreal!!

wild acros
acans 
crazy deepwater paly and zoas
gold, rainbow, nuke green torches
gold hammers
chalice echino oxypora
yuma, rhodactis 
acantophyllia scolymia wellsophyllia trachyphyllia...crazy colors
lobos
donuts
purple carpet anemones
lots more of everything!

All Hawaii fish from last sale will continue to be on super sale as well!

I hope to see you all there, even if your tank is full come out and say hello, should be a fun day.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just like what Taipan always says, Excellent !


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Will you be having fresh water stock on sale as well?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Are the zoas from the shipment or what you have in stock?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

notclear said:


> Just like what Taipan always says, Excellent !


Lol truth.. excellent


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Will you be having fresh water stock on sale as well?


There will be a FRESHwater sale coming up that includes oddballs and PLANTS! A post will be made in the future. FRESHwater customers will not be left out.



notclear said:


> Just like what Taipan always says, Excellent !






Bayinaung said:


> Are the zoas from the shipment or what you have in stock?


There will be a lot of NEW zoas and palys arriving.



explor3r said:


> Lol truth.. excellent


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Taipan said:


> There will be a lot of NEW zoas and palys arriving.
> 
> I hope they will be open by Saturday


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Some Pictures and Eye Candy.....*

Some sample pics....


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Purple Carpets.....*

F.Y.I.....Sea of Purple Hugeness.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow - big pieces !
Looks good


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What time are you closing today?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Minimum 7pm - I'll be here. PM me or post to make arrangements (to confirm if coming later)......

Apparently it's what I do.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Keep on doing what you "do" Red !!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Met the usual suspects loitering at the door before 11am  I left with some nice finds at great prices and by the looks of it so did a lot of folks.


Thanks for the sale and Happy anniversary Ryan, hope there are many more to come.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Bullet's back! lmao


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Bayinaung said:


> Bullet's back! lmao


Forum withdrawal !! 
Glad to be back


----------

